# froch v groves 2 - MAY CONTAIN SPOILERS..



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

whos your money on


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Froch all the way! Think he underestimated groves and it won't happen again


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Froch for me just to shut the gobby Southerner up!!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it'll be really close but I hope Froch does it, I love watching him fight and I really like the way he gets stuck in. Not afraid of a proper rumble and a chin like granite !


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

#TeamSaintGG

George Groves is gonna shut Carl Froch up once and for all.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

You shoulda made it into a poll Dillinja.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Tbh who cares?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Tbh who cares?


Many boxing fans. If you're not interested, don't post


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I hope froch smashes the granny out of groves the ****y div


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Tbh who cares?


We do, which is why we take the time to discuss the topic and what we think.

I would have thought that was quite obvious ?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Froch, but its gonna be tough he's no spring chicken.

Groves don't help himself gain fans, he's worse than Eubank for being a tool sometimes... And he has terrible dress sense with some of his ill fitting Jackets and trousers.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

double post


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> You shoulda made it into a poll Dillinja.


yeah i should have lol. i think froch knocks groves out, look how many flush shots froch took and hardly had an effect apart from first round knockdown


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought public sympathy was well on Grooves side after the last fight and a lot of people turned against Froch? 

Not sure how this fight will go. Really tough one to call. 

Either way hopefully it doesn't end with the controversy of the last one.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> Froch, but its gonna be tough he's no spring chicken.


That's the thing I wonder, Groves is ten years his junior and at some point time catches up with us all ?

I just love the fact that Froch is such a warrior, he could be described as a throw back. I remember watching Duran, Leonard, Haggler and Hearns, they loved a good old tear up and as the saying goes "styles make fights"


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I bet it ends with a 3rd fight.. ££££££££££

Good pay days ahead.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Tbh who cares?


If you don't then hit the back button :wave:

For me froch all the way hope he ko's him


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> I bet it ends with a 3rd fight.. ££££££££££
> 
> Good pay days ahead.


You never know but I feel if Froch does him there won't be a third even if it was another controversial result.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i actually like the way groves tries to wind froch up, constantly in his ear 'hold it together, hold it together, hold it together' lol


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

uruk hai said:


> That's the thing I wonder, Groves is ten years his junior and at some point time catches up with us all ?
> 
> I just love the fact that Froch is such a warrior, he could be described as a throw back. I remember watching Duran, Leonard, Haggler and Hearns, they loved a good old tear up and as the saying goes "styles make fights"


Exactly, People love a fighter.

Mayweather... Probably best 'boxer' for a long time, likeable no. He runs from a fight and boxes clever, I can't warm to that.

Froch is likeable because he fights first boxes second.

Did you see DeGale v Groves...boring.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

dillinja999 said:


> i actually like the way groves tries to wind froch up, constantly in his ear 'hold it together, hold it together, hold it together' lol


I agree and I like the fact that it's not simply a case of false hype to try and create interest in the event, these boys really don't get on and in my experience personal grudges result in far better fights than just fighting for a belt and bigger pay day.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> Exactly, People love a fighter.
> 
> Mayweather... Probably best 'boxer' for a long time, likeable no. He runs from a fight and boxes clever, I can't warm to that.
> 
> ...


I did and DeGales reaction to the result was disgusting, he strikes me as a man who's mouth seems to constantly write cheques that his body and talent can't cash ! I agree completely about Mayweather, he's an amazing fighter but I simply can't abide the man, a lot of people say it's just confidence but to me his arrogance is breath taking.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Would love Froch to win. Always supported him and hes a Forest fan so enough said.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah DeGale is hard to like, never really put on a show that catapults him on to a bigger stage.

I do like Groves banter, but sometimes it goes too far a becomes cringe worthy. Its like...Zip it after 1 minute and think what you're saying cause if you do get beat people will never take you serious.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

He's beat him once he'll do it again , Froch 


Will make for an interesting bout, the last one was a thriller


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

get on the poll :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

dillinja999 said:


> get on the poll :thumb:


Well done that man :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Groves is gonna spark him. 6th rnd KO.


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Groves threw everything at Froch the last fight and Froch kept on coming. 

People argue that the ref stopped it early last time, but I feel that Groves owuld have taken another thirty seconds of punishment and would have been stopped there after. 

Froch underestimated Groves, i dont think he'll make the same mistake twice.


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Mayweather... Probably best 'boxer' for a long time, likeable no. He runs from a fight and boxes clever, I can't warm to that.


Mayweather is a coward.

He doesn't fight outside his backyard (equally put why should he if he's the best?).

Dont mistake my sentiment the guy can give a punch and take a punch, i remember watch Shane Moseley belt mayweather with a right cross that would stop an elephant, but mayweather boxed on.

I also remember watching mayweather fight hatton, the worst display of refereeing ever... every time Hatton went for A game in side, the ref backed them up...

Then there's this incident -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTeAD4HK06M - ortiz headbutts him (ref stops deducts a point) Ortiz then apologies to mayweather but mayweather takes a cheap shot and knocks him out.

I'd have loved to see mayweather pacquiao - but flloyd was agaion too much of a coward to face him "drugs"... whatever Floyd.


----------



## Lewis-PM (Apr 28, 2014)

Froch


----------



## Ki55 (Jul 3, 2013)

Froch. All day long.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

groves recons hes going to finish froch with a left hook lol


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen, your winner, and still undisputed champion….

Carl Froch.

I echo what some of you guys say.
I hope he knocks that ****y little southern ginger haired twàts head off. 

Groves is a proper wind up merchant.
He showed Froch NO respect in that first fight, and I seriously hope Carl shows him who's the boss and why he's won so many titles.

Froch usually lets his fists do the talking.
….and he's a Forest fan etc etc


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I'm hoping Groves wins. Never really liked Froch, always thought he was disrespectful to other fighters and world champions whilst he was climbing the ranks.

I just hope it lives up th the hype and the boxing fans get to see a great fight.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

After watching this 



 I'm mega excited for the fight tonight. Just hope froch teaches him a lesson


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

how many times has sky showed this in 6 months? 2 million?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

hudson0804 said:


> Groves threw everything at Froch the last fight and Froch kept on coming.
> 
> People argue that the ref stopped it early last time, but I feel that Groves owuld have taken another thirty seconds of punishment and would have been stopped there after.
> 
> Froch underestimated Groves, i dont think he'll make the same mistake twice.


He's shook of Groves, he didn't want this or the previous fight, when Frochs was eating jabs all night and taking straight rights to the chin, even the IBF deemed the decision unfair; George put him on his asre in round 1,Groves would /should have won that fight, only Foster (the ref) and Froch himself thought the stoppage was fair, the 20,000 fans on the night most certainly didn't because he got got booed on the night.
Tonight at Wembley, Carl Frochs is gonna get laced good and proper in front of 80,000 people and George Groves is gonna walk out with unified belts...
like a Don


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

the further it goes the more it goes in frochs favour, groves aint got the stamina to do what he did for 12 rounds


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone got a link i can watch it on ??


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Anyone got a link i can watch it on ??


Yeh, anyone got a good link without having to complete surveys or download media player blah blah??


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry but groves missed his chance 1st time round. The cobra won't take him lightly this time stand back and take him apart just my view


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I reckon if it goes beyond 5 rounds then Froch will win

there's a lot of hype about this being another Benn v Eubank.

I'm sorry but a Nigel Benn in his prime would knock the pair of these out within 4 rounds, he was a proper hard warrior that loved a good tear up, the more he took the harder he give back.

I want Froch to win this though, as good a fighter as Groves is, he's a gob****e that wants shutting up


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

uruk hai said:


> That's the thing I wonder, Groves is ten years his junior and at some point time catches up with us all ?
> 
> I just love the fact that Froch is such a warrior, he could be described as a throw back. I remember watching Duran, Leonard, Haggler and Hearns, they loved a good old tear up and as the saying goes "styles make fights"


Now they were real fights:thumb:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

nearly time


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

title edited..


no live streaming links please..


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Groves is well ahead for me and looking quick and sharp.
Some nice combos and jabs coming out, just waiting for some heavy artillery.
Round 6.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Told ya 

Get in there Froch


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

What a performance by Froch, turned it on when needed. KO!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

No doubt this time. 

Grooves was well out there. Was worrying seeing him with his legs buckled up behind him like that. 

He had one chance in the 7th when he rocked Froch but stood back.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Well done Carl. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't argue with that, fair play to Froch.
Fantastic punch.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

What a fighter, hopefully this will put an end to it. Groves was sparko !


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow, what a punch just as Groves was making some headway.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Groves was just starting to get the better of Carl, fantastic timing for froch.

Goodnight George


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow. He went down quicker than my ex girlfriend.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Serkie said:


> What a performance by Froch, turned it on when needed. KO!


What's her number.SJ.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

groves chin strikes again


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

That was a good fight and a great shot to finish it


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Georgie must be eating his words.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hopefully Groves will learn to talk less and fight more next time.

And hopefully he will look back and realise he actually lost the first fight too.

If he does that he will be a better boxer. Nothing worse than shouting about how you will beat someone and then getting chinned.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

The Cobra does the business again.
Great punch Carl

Time to retire and take it steady now, end on a high.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jack said:


> That was a good fight and a great shot to finish it


It wasn't actually that good a fight.

Both were too scared to lose for the majority outside the random outburst.

Too much of the fight was point scoring and Froch was 3 rounds up in my opinion.

Not the classic many had hoped for.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I wasn't expecting a battle as they had promised. Both got hurt in the first fight so it was expected that they would both stand back a bit and try to get a points lead. I like a technical fight, where both fighter's are using skill rather than brawling. They were both making tiny adjustments with their feet, a half step here and there to land a shot and to move out of reach. I liked the way froch rolled with groves right hand to take away the power although groves was starting to land them cleaner. Both fighter's caught shots on the gloves well and countered. I suppose it depends on what you like.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stonejedi said:


> What's her number.SJ.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------

